# i need advice on this puppy...



## greeknasty (Apr 1, 2010)

```
http://greensboro.ebayclassifieds.com/dogs-puppies/graham/playful-german-shepherd-akc/?ad=2591531
```


im scared about this buyer..is the price too cheap?..im very new to this i would love to learn about german shepherd like some of you know but to start off i need to find one!..ha..but tell me if anything stands out from this ad...i emailed them but no reply yet..also how do i know the akc papers are legit?...i knwo nothing about fraudulent papers and how easy that would be..so please help me

thanks


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

If I were you I would pass on this pup. As far as I can tell he would sell him to you and then ship him??? Doesn't exactly make a lot of sense. But if you look at it this way.

Hypothetical situation: I have a puppy. I want to rehome him. I can't afford to take care of him anymore, don't have the time...yada yada. I still care about him and would want to make sure his new home is going to be great. How would I be able to ensure that is I simply shipped him to the first buyer. I would ask questions, talk on the phone with that person. meet them (without the pup). Check references.... Basically give my pup the best chance of having a better home.

$350 is a low price for a pup. I would be worried about BYB in this case as well (and you really don't want to support those...) especially since you can't meet the owner, the dog, the parents or anything before purchase. 

For $350 or less you can usually find a pb GSD from a gsd rescue. 

If you would like to buy a GSD pup. You would wantt o go to a reputible breeder. Does this mean it will cost more? Yep.... however, those dogs are screened for possible health issues, well socialized, carefully bred and have one thing in mind, better the breed that they are passionate about.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'd stay far away from this deal. Smells like a scam.


----------



## greeknasty (Apr 1, 2010)

oh nah theyre not shipping..im from the town their selling....i plan on going to see it...but yeah as far as why their selling i will be asking them once i get reply from my original email...


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I would still pass. JMO


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

greeknasty said:


> ```
> http://greensboro.ebayclassifieds.com/dogs-puppies/graham/playful-german-shepherd-akc/?ad=2591531
> ```
> 
> ...


If the puppy was purchased through a reputable breeder, this guy should have a sales contract. If you go and see the pup in person ask to see the orginal sales contract (dont ask for it before hand). If he cannot produce one or if he looks shocked at your request, move on. On the other hand, if he DOES have the orginal sales contract with the price he paid for the pup, the breeders name, etc., then the pup might be worth a second, or thrid, look.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

greeknasty said:


> ```
> http://greensboro.ebayclassifieds.com/dogs-puppies/graham/playful-german-shepherd-akc/?ad=2591531
> ```
> 
> ...


Trust your intuition. If you're scared about him, there's a reason for it. One thing that stood out was his comment about housebreaking. $350 for a dog from mostly (?) Schutzhund 3 and IPO 3 ancestors is low. Is he a backyard breeder looking to make a fast buck, or is he just somebody who got in over his head and now has way too much dog for his abilities/preferences? 

I'm looking at my dog's AKC pedigree right now, and it doesn't show titles earned by the parents. If you're still interested in this dog, get his full registered name and check pedigreedatabase - dot - com to see if he's listed. 

May I make a suggestion? Despite its insulting title, _German Shepherds For Dummies_ is one of the best books around for learning about GSD's. Reading that book may keep you from making an expensive, disappointing mistake.


----------



## greeknasty (Apr 1, 2010)

thanks for the advice..i ended up passing on this...i plan on reading more on it and buying from a reputable breeder..too bad its hard to find one within 100 miles...but thhanks again..hope to be back soon


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

greeknasty said:


> thanks for the advice..i ended up passing on this...i plan on reading more on it and buying from a reputable breeder..too bad its hard to find one within 100 miles...but thhanks again..hope to be back soon


If you can go up to the black bar up top and click on the User CP, then put in your GENERAL location (don't need anyone to come knocking at your door) you may get some specific recommendations for breeders in your area.

There's also some great dogs in our rescue sections right now. 

To help figure out the right questions to ask and what a 'responsible' breeder is, here are some good sites:

Dog Play: Making a Difference: Being a Responsible Dog Breeder

How to Find a Good Dog Breeder : The Humane Society of the United States

Dog Owner's Guide: Responsible Breeders

We have to be REALLY careful about this because those puppymill breeders and brokers can really fool us if we don't know better. They know what to say and how to trick us... but if we know better it's easier to figure them out.


----------



## greeknasty (Apr 1, 2010)

thanks maggie


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Hunther's Dad said:


> $350 for a dog from mostly (?) Schutzhund 3 and IPO 3 ancestors is low.


We were given our youngest, who is 3/4 czech & 1/4 german from direct import parents with a sire who has numerous titles, as well as titles throughout the entire pedigree of both sire and dam. It happens more than people would think.



Hunther's Dad said:


> is he just somebody who got in over his head and now has way too much dog for his abilities/preferences?


Happens every day, with all breeds, all ages, and all types of dogs. Anyone in rescue knows well bred dogs and even puppies end up in rescue all the time, turned over because their people just couldn't deal with them anymore for XYZ reason and often despite a contract, the breeder either wouldn't take the dog back or the people were too embarassed to give the dog back. In our case, the breeder didn't take the dog back, and we adopted him.

The ad sounds perfectly legit to me, it's certainly worth a phone call and a visit to see if everything checks out. The dog isn't going to be shipped, these are classifieds like craigslist so you look at your local area and go from there. It's not an ebay auction where the highest bidder gets the dog.


----------



## greeknasty (Apr 1, 2010)

well i found another lady who was referred to me by my vet..theyre akc and 300 a piece..are these ears normal for a german shep pup?...many of the pups ive seen had floppy ears...but idk..


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Its not what everyone is comfortable with but I finally tried getting a pup from outside my local area and have had excellent success 2 out of 3 times... and I love the other dog/no health probs just think the breeder was less than lived up to be (non-GSD). So you may want to broaden you search a little. The key is to build a relationship with a reputable breeder and check in on references from other owners... and be very honest with the breeder about what you really want in a puppy and your environment....which takes time but sounds like you are going to do more research anyway. Just something to think about. There are good breeders who know their dogs well enuf to make excellent matches "across the miles" as long as you are upfront.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Personally, I'd look into the first pup you listed. I'd inquire at least, you might find a diamond in the rough...a great dog someone just can't handle. 

But I also agree, you can widen your search and find breeders you feel comfortable with. I have a good feeling our next dog will not come from Alabama, and I'm willing to drive several states away (I already have my eye on a few breeders ) to go get the puppin. 

Good luck!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

greeknasty said:


> well i found another lady who was referred to me by my vet..theyre akc and 300 a piece..are these ears normal for a german shep pup?...many of the pups ive seen had floppy ears...but idk..


The ears may stand at 6-8 weeks with some lines. I would ask about health clearances on the parents, and how the pups are raised. $300 is not that much if the breeder is doing everything responsible and bettering the breed.

AKC really means little, IMO and I wouldn't buy a pup just because they are AKC registered. Many puppy mills have AKC pups. NOT saying this is a miller, just showing an example.
Do both parents have hip/elbows certified? Do they have past progeny you can look at, to see how they are turning out(allergies, health/temperament issues).


----------

